# Turikish Spring charity Bazaar



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In aid of 

Children's Cancer Hospital Cairo
Al Nour Wal Amal. Asso

and other charities

SATURDAY 31 MARCH 

10AM-6PM
Garden of the Turkish Embassy Residence
44 El Nile St Giza (near TGI Fridays?)

Entrance 10 le


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

don't forget this bazaar this weekend.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> In aid of
> 
> Children's Cancer Hospital Cairo
> Al Nour Wal Amal. Asso
> ...


Can't find this on google , is it opposite T G I and Fushion? And near the Maadi turn on the cornishe? Any one got a grid reference plz


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I don't do grids lol

If you go behind the Four Seasons Giza it is down there on the corniche.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have heard there is also one on at the Swiss club in aid of animals. sorry I dont have any more details.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it at the embassy or another address (ie the ambassadorial residence)

I have the address of the embassy as 25, EL FALAKİ STREET BAB EL LOUK CAIRO:confused2::confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Is it at the embassy or another address (ie the ambassadorial residence)
> 
> I have the address of the embassy as 25, EL FALAKİ STREET BAB EL LOUK CAIRO:confused2::confused2:





mmmm... it is at the address given... go behind the Four Seasons Hotel in Giza and you will find it easily.


0AM-6PM
Garden of the Turkish Embassy Residence
44 El Nile St Giza (near TGI Fridays?)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Is it at the embassy or another address (ie the ambassadorial residence)
> 
> I have the address of the embassy as 25, EL FALAKİ STREET BAB EL LOUK CAIRO:confused2::confused2:




Will I bump into you?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Will I bump into you?


we are going about 3ish - so a fair chance


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> we are going about 3ish - so a fair chance





I am going now then out to lunch so we will miss each other...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

is it near the 4 season first *residence *nr the zoo ??


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Found it easy - packed lots of traffic 
Bazaar was err interesting :-/

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a lovely time and really enjoyed the blind women orchestra..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> the blind women orchestra..


:confused2::confused2::confused2:

must have missed that bit - we went at 3pm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> must have missed that bit - we went at 3pm




You missed all the best parts then,

did you give blood? they told me I was too old


----------

